# Trip to Briarwood Sporting Club



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Had a chance to go to Briarwood Sporting Club for a work event. What an amazing place. The grounds are beautiful, the fishing is great, you just cant beat it. Managed 3 nice rainbow trout on wooly buggers and a co worker of mine got 2. They're in the freezer ready to be smoked right now. If you ever get the opportunity, go check this place out.


----------

